# A steal or not?



## closetwine (May 5, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00438KUAK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

12-32 oz bottles for $19.31
Ingredients: Lemon juice from concentrate,(water,lemon juice concentrate), lemon oil, citric acid, 1/35 of 1% each sodium benzoate & sodium bisulfate(preservatives)

Compatible with pee recipe or not? I'm too lazy to consult notes and see for myself....


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2011)

Are they charging you shipping? Not sure how much lemon concentrate goes for in the stores but I believe it is way more than that.


----------



## Mike93YJ (May 5, 2011)

closetwine said:


> 1/35 of 1% each sodium benzoate & sodium bisulfate(preservatives)
> 
> Compatible with pee recipe or not? I'm too lazy to consult notes and see for myself....



I think the preservatives are a no-no. I wouldn't use this.


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2011)

Mike93YJ said:


> I think the preservatives are a no-no. I wouldn't use this.



No, sulfites are fine, you can still get it to ferment. You need to look for sorbate. If a juice has sorbate, you will not be able to use it becasue the yeast can not grow.


----------



## rob (May 5, 2011)

32 oz at Walmart is right around 2.00


----------



## closetwine (May 5, 2011)

So 12 bottles is $24 @ wal-mart. This is still cheaper. It's the best deal I found, and if you have Prime (i'm a college student so I do.) 2-day shipping is free, 1-day would cost me $4! My concern is the lemon oil in it. and you woulnd't need to k-meta it at first.... but it would be a slow starter. Am I right? Plus I would have enough for a couple of batches of SP, and I don't have to spend gas money to go get it... Which saves me another $5 or pays for overnight shipping.... either way looks like this is a deal. If you don't have prime, I dunno what the shipping would be, but occasionally Amazon lets people try it for a weekend when they are trying to talk them into paying the $80 a year for it.... I use it constantly, but if you don't order 10+ things a year from Amazon, you'll never break even with the subscription... If you have a kid in college they can get prime, and ship it to your house though... Just a thought, or a ramble... but yeah, I think i'll order some!


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2011)

if you are getting free shipping this is a very good deal, lol, you should be set for the summer with skeeter pee!


----------



## docanddeb (May 5, 2011)

I get mine at Aldi's for $1.59 each.

It takes 3 bottles per batch of skeeter pee.

You Aerate it good and let it sit for 48 hrs to dissipate the preservatives.

Debbie


----------



## closetwine (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Julie! That's just what we wanted to hear! Now as soon as those yeasties I ordered get here... there's gonna be Pee all over the house!


----------



## closetwine (May 5, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> I get mine at Aldi's for $1.59 each.
> 
> It takes 3 bottles per batch of skeeter pee.
> 
> ...



For 12 bottles thats $19.08. And seeing the closest Aldi's is an hour away, and it's a crap shoot to see if it's there.... I'll bit the bullet and pay a few pennies more, and let UPS lug it to my door!


----------



## docanddeb (May 5, 2011)

Before the UPS man gets there... clean up the pee you got all over the place, would ya??

Debbie


----------



## closetwine (May 5, 2011)

That's the problem.... There ain't no pee until he gets here...  Unless you count that leaky diaper I just changed.....


----------



## docanddeb (May 5, 2011)

That's EXACTLY what I'm talkin' about!!

Debbie


----------



## closetwine (May 5, 2011)

LOL! There's a shortage of Pee in my bottles and pees overflowing on the couch. It's like the Twilight Zone around here!


----------



## Wade E (May 5, 2011)

Ummm, sorry Im late but that sodium benzoate is the problem, that is basically sorbate! Benzoate is a yeast inhibitor and Im not so crazy about the oil in it either.


----------



## closetwine (May 5, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Ummm, sorry Im late but that sodium benzoate is the problem, that is basically sorbate! Benzoate is a yeast inhibitor and Im not so crazy about the oil in it either.



Yeah, that's what I was afraid of.... The oil may or may not be a problem. But if you had the starter and added your juice slowly, that benzoate shouldn't be enough to stop an active ferment, or will it? That is the question.....


----------



## Wade E (May 5, 2011)

Benzoate wont stop a fermentation nor will sorbate. It prevents the yeast from multiplying this killing it off early due to stress and that can cause off flavors. This is why you need to wait until your wine is done fermenting (stabilized) before you add sorbate.


----------



## closetwine (May 5, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Benzoate wont stop a fermentation nor will sorbate. It prevents the yeast from multiplying this killing it off early due to stress and that can cause off flavors. This is why you need to wait until your wine is done fermenting (stabilized) before you add sorbate.



That's what I was thinking but I wasn't sure....hmmm... kinda scared to try it...


----------



## closetwine (May 5, 2011)

These are the ingredients in Real Lemon lemon juice:
INGREDIENTS:
Lemon juice from concentrate (water, concentrated lemon juice), sodium benzoate, sodium metabisulfite and sodium sulfite (preservatives), lemon oil.

And that has been used, hasn't it?


YEP, Checked and that's in the original recipe...
So I should be good to go... Right? Yes? No? Maybe?


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2011)

closetwine said:


> These are the ingredients in Real Lemon lemon juice:
> INGREDIENTS:
> Lemon juice from concentrate (water, concentrated lemon juice), sodium benzoate, sodium metabisulfite and sodium sulfite (preservatives), lemon oil.
> 
> ...



Closetwine, the next time you at the grocery store look at what the ingredients are, I believe they are the same. He11 just do a batch and see how it comes out, what do you have to lose?


----------



## Wade E (May 5, 2011)

I must say I havent made this stuff but if thats whats been being used then cool. I didnt mean it wouldnt work just informing you that that ingredient will prevent at some point and I guess it is low enough that its working for everyone.


----------



## SarahRides (May 5, 2011)

I'm working on my second batch of pee, both batches fermented without a problem (probably easier than a few of my other wines without that stuff in it), so if it is all the same, I say go for it!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 5, 2011)

Those preservatives are standard in bottled lemon juice. The Skeeter Pee recipe is designed to power through those. Unless the preservatives are in higher concentrations than the other lemon juice on the market, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## closetwine (May 6, 2011)

Thank you Lon, you are a dear! No the concentrations are actually lower than Real Lemon's. So Yippee! We gonna have Pee!

Wade- I know you were just looking out for poor little newbie me...  and I actually was concered about it, that's why I posted here to poke yall's brains. Now they've been thouroughly poked, it's time to make some pee. And it sounds like you're a little behind... A regular who hasn't made Pee? Isn't that a crime around here?


----------



## closetwine (May 6, 2011)

Why is it that when Lon pipes up on a Pee issue I feel like a Jedi talking to Yoda? 

LOL!... I'm tired.... Random wierd thought I had to share....


----------



## docanddeb (May 6, 2011)

Wade is gonna have to give up his "man card" if he doesn't get on the pee bandwagon!!

Debbie


----------



## closetwine (May 6, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Wade is gonna have to give up his "man card" if he doesn't get on the pee bandwagon!!
> 
> Debbie



LOL! I agree...


----------

